# Android turns off itself



## vatanak (Aug 14, 2008)

Hello, Can anyone help? 

Strangely, my android liquid E every now and then turns off or restart itself after the 3 G is on for a while. 

Would anybody think this a software or hardware failure?


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

It may be a radio issue.

When Verizon Wireless first released the HTC Thunderbolt, it was plagued with multiple restarts a day. This was due to a bad radio and a eventually a software update from HTC has solved the issues.

In your case, there are a few things to check. Does the device get hot when it restarts or shuts down? It may be safety measure to turn it off if the device is really hot. If this is the case, I would suggest contacting the manufacturer.

Does it only happen when 3G is on? Not when Wi-Fi is on? If so, then it sounds like a radio issue and sadly, there isn't much you can do with that. Again, you can try contacting the manufacturer. They may be planning on update to fix the issue.


----------



## vatanak (Aug 14, 2008)

Hello coolfreak 

Thanks for the helpful answer 
This happens when the 3G is on not the Wi-Fi. 

So, I can update the radio software,, 

How do I do that, friend? 
should I wait until the update released on android system?


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

It would be up to the manufacturer to update the radio. Sadly, you can not on your own.


----------



## vatanak (Aug 14, 2008)

Oh , you meant I need to bring it the manufacturer?


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

You could try contacting them and alerting them of the issue.

But if it is in fact the radio needing to be updated, there isn't much you can do. You would have to wait for the manufacturer to release an update.


----------

